# good neighbourhoods in Saskatoon



## elisown (Jun 2, 2012)

After 20 years in Vancouver my husband and I are moving to Saskatoon next month. We have two school aged children and are trying to find a decent neighbourhood to live. All the advice is east is best avoid west but we are finding the east side pricey. Can anyone give us more useful advice than this? We are going there on Monday to find a house to rent and it would be nice to know where to start.


----------



## elisown (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Caswell Hill good for families? Or dundonald and Hampton Village? What are schools like there? Are lettered streets still to be avoided or have they improved. Any advice would be greatly appeciated


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

elisown said:


> After 20 years in Vancouver my husband and I are moving to Saskatoon next month. We have two school aged children and are trying to find a decent neighbourhood to live. All the advice is east is best avoid west but we are finding the east side pricey. Can anyone give us more useful advice than this? We are going there on Monday to find a house to rent and it would be nice to know where to start.


The east is pricey precisely because everyone listens to that advice.

I live on the west side in Massey Place, a quiet, older established neighbourhood, but there are also new areas in development if you want a new place. 

Some of the lower lying areas of town have flooded in some recent years, they are best avoided.

My advice would be to rent initially and get a feel for the place. Real estate Agents run open houses for some of their listings (usually 2-4 on sat & sun). My advice would be to go to a few of these each weekend, it will give you and idea of the different house styles and how the neigbourhood looks & feels on an average day. Also I'd avoid committing to an agent until you are ready to buy, you'll meet one at each open house and some may try to sign you on as a client strait away. my advice is take your time.


----------



## elisown (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for your response. We have two rentals to see in Mayfair and Hudson Bay Park. Do you know anything about those areas?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

elisown said:


> Thanks for your response. We have two rentals to see in Mayfair and Hudson Bay Park. Do you know anything about those areas?


Not too much, I've passed through them in the car. They are older more established areas and have some nice areas within them (mainly on the outskirts) bordered by Circle Drive (the main ring road), but are set back enough that noise shouldn't be an issue.

You asked about Dundonald and Hampton Village which are both newer areas where construction it still ongoing.

Of the lettered streets I'd be wary of some areas of Pleasant Hill, Riversdale, King George and Holiday Park.


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank god i have good neighbors


----------



## elisown (Jun 2, 2012)

Um...that's good.
Well it's been a year and we bought a place on the west side in a lovely neighbourhood. My dream house was in Caswell Hill which is a gorgeous affordable neighbourhood but too close to an ugly crackshack hellhole anyone wanting some west side advice can ask me


----------



## meanhe (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey elisown.

my partner and I are going to be relocating to Saskatoon next spring and I was wondering if you had any advice about good neighbourhoods that you found (that wont brake the bank). I've heard Riversdale is supposed to be a new trendy area, but I have also heard to stay away from there, any thoughts?


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is this place worth visiting in holidays?


----------

